# Bluetooth audio on 2010 CC sport help



## KB8jumpman (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 2010 CC with the touch screen radio and factory bluetooth, I cannot get my Tmobile G1 to connect to the bluetooth audio feature under the "MEDIA" button, the regular phone option pairs flawlessly but not for the audio, any ideas why?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Dude, i tried it with my iphone 3gs, total fail. Tried it with two other bluetooth audio phones.... also fail.


----------



## KB8jumpman (Oct 8, 2009)

its so weird, i cant figure it out at all, ive tried the option on aftermarket headunits like pioneer and it works fine so it cant be the G1.
btw we got the same car and im also in BK!


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, tried to sinc my phone to the media option also, no go. Can use it through the cell bluetooth just fine.


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Bluetooth audio on 2010 CC sport help (KB8jumpman)*

Same problem here with my 2010 CC Sport. Even though there is a setting to enable Bluetooth Audio, I was not able to connect my blackberry. I am wondering if the dealer would be of any help.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluetooth audio on 2010 CC sport help (zaldwaik)*

The question is, what OEM Bluetooth module the CC has installed from factory? 
The only VW _published_ OEM Bluetooth module that supports A2DP is the Volk-L _accessory._ The report above that the "C" version of the "Skoda" module -729 supports A2DP is new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The "Bluetooth Audio" enable screen will show up in the RNS-510, *regardless* if the Bluetooth module supports it or not, so it is not necessarily an indication of the actual feature being present.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

You know... this it totally bull****! I was on the phone with v/w and they assured my that it was my iphone's fault that BT audio didn't work. ARGH. I i'm gonna call them a flip out, maybe they'll send me an MDI for all the trouble.


----------



## l3VEl (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Bluetooth audio on 2010 CC sport help (KB8jumpman)*

I have the 2010 touch screen non nav (RCD-510) and I was able to hook up my iPhone via the bluetooth.
The radio never asked or told me about the PIN/Code to use. The dealer told me it was "1111" or "0000" (i forgot).
I turned on the bluetooth in the car and then turned it on on my phone. Then the phone recognized the car and I entered the code.
Voila...it worked. 
The whole process was not like most other device connections where the radio tells you what code to enter into the phone. So I went with what the dealer told me.
Good luck!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Bluetooth Audio must be enabled before you can use it 
http://askavwsalesguy.wordpres...ystem/


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

I already tried that and it still does not work.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Yeah same here. The BT-Audio button is greyed out.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

Same here..... my 10 Sport will not do BT audio either. Come on VW, if its as simple as a module not being there own up to it and let the customer have the option of getting it. Stop burying your head blaming it on the phone.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Yeah same here. The BT-Audio button* is greyed out*. 

That looks like a 0360 firmware change (I'm running 0320)...


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_M3Tech,
According to ETKA, all 2010 CC's have the "C" module if they were built after 6/22/2009.
The same module is specified for other models, as well, which do have A2DP support based on various comments on here and other forums. I believe this applies to Jettas and Tiguans.

You said that you made the -C version work with the A2DP after some "significant amounts of trial, error, and calls to my buds"... what you actually did? Because it looks to me that it is not as simple as enabling the A2DP at the RNS-510.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

According to the RCD's manual (which is not presently in front of, so not in verbatim.) you need to change some setting on your phone and the button will ungray. Honestly this is pretty annoying. I'm lazy call them right this minute. But calls will happen.


----------



## KB8jumpman (Oct 8, 2009)

So noone else is able to simply just pair any phone? I dont even have a manual for the headunit, so I cant see what other types of setting i have to enable or change on my G1, and for the record the "activate bluetooth audio " is checked.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Jaron, 
Thank you for your post. If you don't mind, I'm not as technically savvy as you and many others who post here, and I'd like to ask you a question.
I've just purchased a 2009 CC, with tech package, and Bluetooth with Voice recognition. I am able to enable Bluetooth Audio in the Setup screen on my RNS-510, but like everyone else, I get no connection. If I understand your comments correctly, I still may need the C module for A2DP connectivity because my manufacture date is prior to 6/22/09? 
Thank you in advance,
Dave


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_ I mentioned this in another thread... I used the Volk-L harness with both the C and D modules and A2DP worked on both modules. The Volk-L harness has both L and R audio channels going in to the RNS-510, whereas most of the aftermarket harnesses only use the L channel. This is because Volk-L supports A2DP. 
The VW engineers I've worked with on this (as I've said, VW is a client of the company I work for... the engineers are friends as are many other people throughout the company)* state that the Bluetooth interface module needs to see both the L and R audio channels, even if it is coded to support A2DP.*
As for the coding, I don't have it handy because I don't have my vehicle. It's undergoing repair for something unrelated.
They helped me do this and it works in both my CC and* my R32*.

That's interesting, to say the least... however, that also tells me that either these factory-installed OEM Bluetooth modules _harnesses_ are incorrect, that these modules are _neither_ C- or D, so there is no A2DP at all, or that the C- or D modules are indeed installed but its controller _coding_ is missing the A2DP enable bit. 
I remember seeing the Volk-L installation document somewhere here and it mentioned something about Bluetooth Audio coding depending on the OEM HU installed.








A visit to a dealer can solve this very quick, and it should be a warranty visit -only if Bluetooth Audio was stated as an included feature in any of the CC documentation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, in the manual it is discussed. So I presume it is there. The fact that there is an option to enable it and disable it indicates that it should work. May be I will pay a visit to the dealer, I am not hopeful though.


----------



## Nikoial (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*

I have the same problem with my 2010 Jetta TDi w/ RCD 510. I had no problems connecting my the phone part of my Iphone via bluetooth, but getting the music to play via bluetooth has not been as simple. 
I have heard that the Iphone will only work with headphones and will not work car headsets via bluetooth


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nikoial)*

******** *UPDATE*************** ******** *UPDATE***************

The 9W3 option found on the CC does not support bluetooth audio streaming. only cars that support it is the Jetta S, SE, Wolfsburg, all Sportwagen models, Golf and GTi becuase they use the 9W2 option. 


_Modified by iPinch at 3:51 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (iPinch)*

See, this is another reason while its now the year 2009 and bluetooth audio should be standard. Here we have a radio that is capable, but thanks to VW not having things done across the board we get screwed again!!!!!!


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

To let you guys know, I just got back from the VW Service department. Was told they couldn't help me with any aspect of the radio / nav. They told me my sales person would do that -- and my sales person told me the service department would.








Considering I'm not getting all the functionality of the Phone feature either, this is frustrating. I know zero about the VAG-COM coding, but I'm wondering if I buy that kit, if there are any adjustments I can make to the core settings. 
I'm all about doing it myself if I can, not to mention the ability for anyadditional functionality beyond this BT Audio issue. I know, VAG-COM may not even be the solution to this, but I know people have used that to enable other features.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_******** *UPDATE*************** ******** *UPDATE***************

The 9W3 option found on the CC *does not support bluetooth audio streaming.* only cars that support it is the Jetta S, SE, Wolfsburg, all Sportwagen models, Golf and GTi becuase they use the 9W2 option. 

_Modified by iPinch at 3:51 PM 10-25-2009_

That looks to me more like a hardware issue than anything else, as in the stereo wires in the back of the quadralock connector in the CC's RNS-510 are not present from factory, only the mono wires.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Well I called VW today about that. I'm gonna try to get something out of them for this. It's pretty ridiculous to advertise an option but neglect to actual install it. I'm going for gold. Free MDI install!
The person at customer support had no idea what I was talking about and said he'd research it and call me back.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

And this is where VW drops the ball again........ Just ignore that person behind the curtain..... that button there on your dash.... don't look at it..... ignore it......


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Well I called VW today about that. I'm gonna try to get something out of them for this. It's pretty ridiculous to advertise an option but neglect to actual install it. I'm going for gold. Free MDI install!
The person at customer support had no idea what I was talking about and said he'd research it and call me back.


I don't see anything anywhere in the vw.com site that says that the CC have A2DP capability.








Actually, do you know which module version your car has?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Well... unfortunately the salesman who sold me my CC had no idea that 2010 even came with the RCD-510 let alone blue tooth. However, I will argue that in the manual from the bluetooth handsfree module, it says nothing regarding A2DP being only applicable for certain models. It's just listed as a feature or the BT interface.
M3Tech, I'll look to see when my car was built tomorrow morning. Where else can I look to determine which version I have?
Anyway its worth trying. This isn't the first time i spoke with them about it. That time they told me its cuz my iPhone was the problem. If they don't then thats fine, but if they do, it'll make me a very satisfied customer.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

I would have to say my major gripe is that for a $2400 upgrade, all the bugs should be worked out. I know all car dealers do it, over charge for their nav / computers, but for $2400 this should be a high-tuned PC in my dash. I know it's not apples for apples, but with $2400 a cutting edge PC, why can't they convert something with at least half that capability for car computers. I mean every time I start my car and my phone pairs up I get the message that I have a new phone book ready. When I go to it, it's empty! Not to mention I my call is not retained consistently, and I can't use the number pad on the phone functionality while in a call -- such as, to select a voice mail menu option. The whole thing just seems so buggy, and to top it off, no body knows how to fix it: the sales people or the service department. I mean VW is the one of the wealthiest and largest car manufacturers. Yeah, I'm venting a bit, only because of the run around I've been getting .
Not that that is out of my system. Anyone know what VAG-COM can do for me?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I agree, the RCD-510 is kinda lame too. I have more than a few gripes about it.
1) No WMA support or AAC support. I guess flac would be less common, but still would've been nice. WMA support however is a serious WTF! 
2) Max amount of directories limit. I bought a 32 GB card, as a way of alleviating my ipod related headaches. Put 20 GB on it, and can only access less than 75% of that. I researched all I could and got nowhere. Can't even think about calling VW cuz the girl on the end's head would explode. 
3) Stupid ass choppy fade effect, you cant dissable. Its unnecessary and makes the head unit feel super slow. 
Those are the biggest complaints, I have others but theyre more tollerable. Overall, the RCD was a big sell for me to get a 2010. I would've kept looking for an 09 on stick otherwise. And built a car PC.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

I'm just venting. I know what you mean though. But honestly, I had time to play with the Ford/MS Sync on a long road trip, and ford has it in the bag. Everything worked flawlessly.
The voice dialing worked dead on and I have a ton of friends with unpronounceable last names. 
Overall, I feel like VW rushed it. Which was probably the case. I hope they put the time into continually updating it. 
As far as A2DP goes, it would be interesting to see the differences of the PCBs with each revision. I can snap mine over the weekend, so long as I can open it without destroying it. 
Its funny though, how Mac user's love apple for reason they hate them. I hate that they're so controlling over their products. But I love that because of that I can use my iphone headphones with my macbook pro and change the volume or control itunes.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Appreciate the input, Jason. 
I hope this firmware upgrade you mention will be readily available to VW owners -- via download to SD. 
BTW, how did you hear about this upgrade and is there an area to learn more on it?
Thanks.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (dcjenkins)*

Sorry! Jaron ( spelled your name wrong ).


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the same issue with my 2010 cc sport i was told by the dealer that a seperate bluetooth audio module must be purchased to work along side the standard bluetooth handsfree kit??


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

I'm currently debating about whether to go with something like the AVIC or to build my own CarPC solution.
There are a couple of decent frontends. But can-bus interface info is pretty sparse. I'm helping my friend pick stuff out for his bimmer, but they have much more software for i-bus it seems. 
In any case, i figure it would pretty easy (or inexpensive) to have screen fabricated into the trim panel around the radio. Would make a cool project. 
However, canbus interface is a must. Even if there is some kind of rudimentary SDK. I haven't written a line of code in 5 years but this would definitely be a good excuse to start again!


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

hey jaron, are there any firmware upgrades coming for the RCD510?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I'll keep you posted on my progress.
Disclaimer : I am a terrible programmer at best. I have limited experience in C and 99% of my stuff was done on a sun machine. Can-bus is great because you can tap into pretty much any system in the car (Central lock, Mdi, and buttons interest me the most.)
But I will research and start ordering over the winter and hopefully start my install in the spring.


----------



## customb160 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just bought a 2011 Sport with the RNS 310 and I am more than pissed about this. I have been unable to stream audio over bluetooth as well. When I asked the dealer he just gave me a dear in headlights look. He then asked why don't you just plug it into the port in the glove box? It is a PIA to open the glove box, open the ipod holder, plug it in and then close it all up. I love this car and everything else about it but one of the most important features of the car (for me) sucks. 

RANT: VW just blew it with the 310 all together. The graphics look like something that I would have ordered off of Ebay from China! The menu's are terrible and it takes forever to load. How hard would it have been to reverse engineer Ipod controls? The thing already has a touch screen? I have used ford's microsoft sync in a rental car and it rocks. How did VW, who I hold so high, get the snot kicked out of them by one of the crappiest car brands in the world? 

I am currently using the auxillary jack in the glove box so that I can use the ipod controls and not the crappy RNS 310. However, there is a significant loss in audio quality as I am using the headphone out and not the line out from my iphone.

If anyone comes up with a work around, a factory looking replacement that integrates with steering controls or a software hack please let us know!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

having the same issue on my 2010 CC with the RCN-510 and they told me it was because my bluetooth module is a low frequency and it only supports the phone feature but the high frequency should work....dont know if to believe the guy or what but has anyone else heard about this?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't read through this thread in a while, but since it has been brought back to the top, you need to determine which module you have under the seat. 9w3- you cannot stream bluetooth audio. 9w7, you can stream bluetooth audio. You can swap a 9w7 for your 9w3, but this also requires running another set of wires from the module to the headunit since the 9w3 only plays cell phone calls through the driver's side speakers.

I think 9w7 was standard by the 2011 model year. My 2010 CC Sport has 9w3.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

dcbc said:


> I haven't read through this thread in a while, but since it has been brought back to the top, you need to determine which module you have under the seat. 9w3- you cannot stream bluetooth audio. 9w7, you can stream bluetooth audio. You can swap a 9w7 for your 9w3, but this also requires running another set of wires from the module to the headunit since the 9w3 only plays cell phone calls through the driver's side speakers.
> 
> I think 9w7 was standard by the 2011 model year. My 2010 CC Sport has 9w3.


Hey, thanks for the reply. 

I have the 9w3 that cannot stream bluetooth audio but does work with my phone. If is swap the module for the 9w7 that does stream bluetooth audio, would my phone still work? the speech response or would i lose that?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

vwkonig said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have the 9w3 that cannot stream bluetooth audio but does work with my phone. If is swap the module for the 9w7 that does stream bluetooth audio, would my phone still work? the speech response or would i lose that?


You would have to run the setup to get the system to recognize your phone, enter the code etc. All of that transpires between the phone and the bluetooth module.


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have the 9w3 that cannot stream bluetooth audio but does work with my phone. If is swap the module for the 9w7 that does stream bluetooth audio, would my phone still work? the speech response or would i lose that?


Yes it is a straight swap, i did it.
but our 2010 cars come with a MONO connection from the bluetooth to the radio though so you'll have to wire the left channel from the BT module connector to the radio. Pretty easy to do, i did it in about 10 mins.

The voice command button in the steering wheel needs to be recoded in VCDS or VAG COM, in mine it's still disabled until i get my VCDS. 

if you want the repair pins to do the wiring PM me, i have a bunch of them and can send you what you need.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

I've only had my CC for 2 weeks but I've been using the bluetooth with my iPhone with no probs so far. Sorry to see it's not working for others, I'll look out for that.

Does anyone know why the bluetooth audio streaming doesn't work? I have it enabled on the head unit but no luck.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

dcbc said:


> You would have to run the setup to get the system to recognize your phone, enter the code etc. All of that transpires between the phone and the bluetooth module.


*gotcha :beer:*



Cpartipilo said:


> Yes it is a straight swap, i did it.
> but our 2010 cars come with a MONO connection from the bluetooth to the radio though so you'll have to wire the left channel from the BT module connector to the radio. Pretty easy to do, i did it in about 10 mins.
> 
> The voice command button in the steering wheel needs to be recoded in VCDS or VAG COM, in mine it's still disabled until i get my VCDS.
> ...


Thanks for that info, hopefully it's as easy as you're making it to be lol. I'm looking for the part so i can do the swap. I'll PM you now :beer:



rroman said:


> I've only had my CC for 2 weeks but I've been using the bluetooth with my iPhone with no probs so far. Sorry to see it's not working for others, I'll look out for that.
> 
> Does anyone know why the bluetooth audio streaming doesn't work? I have it enabled on the head unit but no luck.


I believe you're having the same problem as I am, my phone works flawlessly with the unit but i can't stream music. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

rroman said:


> I've only had my CC for 2 weeks but I've been using the bluetooth with my iPhone with no probs so far. Sorry to see it's not working for others, I'll look out for that.
> 
> Does anyone know why the bluetooth audio streaming doesn't work? I have it enabled on the head unit but no luck.


What year is your CC?


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

dcbc said:


> What year is your CC?


2010 CC Sport


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

rroman said:


> 2010 CC Sport


You have a 9w3 bluetooth module that is incapable of sending streaming audio to the headunit. The headunit will still have the option to stream audio in the setup menu. But without upgrading to the 9w7 BT module, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

The 2010's came with the 9w3 module. This module support phone features sync but not A2DP sync which is what the devices use to play music over bluetooth. 
you need to downgrade to the 9w2 and you get A2DP but lose the phone functionality (not recommended) or upgrade to the 9w7 (highly recommended) which has both profiles.

it is very confusing because the RCD-510 shows the "Enable bluetooth audio streaming" checkbox but in reality the module does not have the capabillity.

Swap the modules, run the 2 wires you need and be rocking in no time.


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Cpartipilo said:


> The 2010's came with the 9w3 module. This module support phone features sync but not A2DP sync which is what the devices use to play music over bluetooth.
> you need to downgrade to the 9w2 and you get A2DP but lose the phone functionality (not recommended) or upgrade to the 9w7 (highly recommended) which has both profiles.
> 
> it is very confusing because the RCD-510 shows the "Enable bluetooth audio streaming" checkbox but in reality the module does not have the capabillity.
> ...



I read this whole thread having experienced the same issues. Is this swapping out out to obtain the "9w7" something that is under warranty? Is it something the dealer can do cheaply? I have ZERO skills in this department. I get what you are saying to do but not able to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

PaulQ said:


> I read this whole thread having experienced the same issues. Is this swapping out out to obtain the "9w7" something that is under warranty? Is it something the dealer can do cheaply? I have ZERO skills in this department. I get what you are saying to do but not able to do it.
> 
> Thanks!


You're basically asking if the dealer would swap in a newer piece of hardware that did not exist when your car was built and did not become standard until later years, so no, not without paying them a pretty penny anyway. Much cheaper to source your own and DIY. 

IMO, I don't think this is a worthwhile upgrade unless you have 9w2 (no voice command) or something. I store my music on the SD card and I don't really care for the additional caller ID/phone book features so this isn't something that's worth the $250+ price of admission.


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Got it. Very clear. And at that cost, forget it! I thought it would be cool for Pandora but I can live without it just fine.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

I just got a 2010 CC Sport and is having the same issue, VW USA said it's not available for 2010 according to my VIN # =/ sounds like BS 
but cheap fix is to just get aux line to plug in the aux plug in arm rest....cheaper and consumes less battery than BT streaming I'm not sure
if you get good aux line the quality is far off from bt streaming oh well~


----------



## Boxbot (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all. New VW CC owner here. I just wanted to thank you for this thread. After looking online and trying to hook up BT streaming based on bad advice found elsewhere, this makes sense. It's utterly stupid that VW would do this, but it makes sense.


----------



## mpm390 (Apr 8, 2014)

is this something you can have the service dealer do?


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

mpm390 said:


> is this something you can have the service dealer do?


if you have the money...then yes dealer can get you a updated head unit along with the 9w7 BT module + installation.
if not there are threads on the forum for DIY and all parts needed just do a search.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello! Reviving this thread. I have a 2010, and of course the BT audio does not work. So, I thought I'd get clever and buy an 80gb ipod off ebay to put all my tunes onto to have in the car. I also want to get rid of Sirius. It's becoming a rip off at $200 bucks a year (especially when they make you pay the same amount for my other car). 

So, after receiving a non-working 80 gb ipod from eBay (its going back for a refund), I decided to simply go old school. I dont think buying an old ipod is the way to go, since they are all expensive and getting old. (The hard drives seem to be going out on many of them after all these years).

So, today I bought a 32gb sd card for much of my music (and for when there is no cell service), but my iphone 5s will be the primary device running through aux in. Its works great. As long as I have a good connection to cell I can access my entire music collection, as well as itunes radio, radio paradise app, This American Life app, Pandora, Slacker, Spotify, Soundcloud, etc.

Bonus-I tried Waze and Goole maps while playing music in my driveway and...BONUS! the music mutes while the voice gives the directions. But up to this point the voice directions were coming out of the speakers through Bluetooth so we'll see if there is a conflict.

Now I need to find a way to make it more tidy in the car since the 1/8" aux plug is basically sticking out of the center console.


----------

